# Barry's bike



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

>Little Barry came into
the kitchen where his mother was making dinner..
>His birthday was
coming up and he thought this was a good time to tell his
>mother what
he wanted:
>
>"Mom, I want a bike for my birthday."
>Little Barry was a
bit of a troublemaker. He had gotten into trouble at
>school and at
home.
>
>Barry's mother asked him if he thought he deserved to get a
bike for his
>birthday. Little Barry, of course, thought he did.
>
>
Barry's mother, being a Christian woman, wanted him to reflect on his>behaviour over the last year, and write a letter to God,
and tell him why he deserved a bike for his birthday.
>
>Little Barry stomped up the steps to his room and sat down to write God a letter.
>
>LETTER 1:

>Dear God,
>
>I have been a very good boy this year and I would like a
bike for my birthday. I want a red one.
>
>Your friend, Barry.
>

>Barry knew this wasn't true. He had not been a very good boy this
year, so he tore up the letter and started over.
>
>LETTER 2:
>Dear God,
>This is your friend Barry.. I have been a pretty good boy this
year, and I would like a red bike for my birthday.
>Thank you,
>Barry.

>
>Barry knew this wasn't true either. He tore up the letter and
started again.
>
>LETTER 3:
>Dear God,
>I have been an OK boy this year
and I would really like a red bike for my
>birthday.
>Your friend,

>Barry.
>
>Barry knew he could not send this letter to God either.

>Barry was very upset. He went downstairs and told his mother he 
wanted to go to church.
>Barry's mother thought her plan had worked because
Barry looked very sad.
>"Just be home in time for dinner," his mother said.
>
>Barry walked down the street to the church and up to the
altar
>He looked around to see if anyone was there. He picked up a
statue of the Virgin Mary.
>He slipped it under his shirt and ran out of the church, down the street,into his house, and up to his room.
>

>He shut the door to his room and sat down with a piece of paper and a pen.

>Barry began to write his letter to God.
>
>LETTER 4:
>Dear God
>

>I'VE GOT YOUR MUM.
>IF YOU WANT TO SEE HER AGAIN, SEND THE BIKE.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thats a beauty.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey, I was LittleBazza once


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bigbazza said:


> Hey, I was LittleBazza once


Change your avatar at once. You are still naughty and should not have a bike.


----------

